# Yellowstone earthquakes



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think al lot of earthquakes in a short period.

https://www.google.ca/amp/missoulia...694416c1-d3b7-52a2-833c-3b80f5c12ce3.amp.html


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> I think al lot of earthquakes in a short period.
> https://www.google.ca/amp/missoulia...694416c1-d3b7-52a2-833c-3b80f5c12ce3.amp.html


Yes, a lot of minor tremors. Better that than one BIG ONE!!! According to the "experts" an earthquake swarm means that there is an adjustment being made to relieve the pressure in the fault(s). This is MUCH better than having the pressure build and then have one BIG BLOWOUT. A big blowout of Yellowstone would be pretty ugly for half the U. S.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yes, a lot of minor tremors. Better that than one BIG ONE!!! According to the "experts" an earthquake swarm means that there is an adjustment being made to relieve the pressure in the fault(s). This is MUCH better than having the pressure build and then have one BIG BLOWOUT. A big blowout of Yellowstone would be pretty ugly for half the U. S.


Yes it would.



Pessimistic2 said:


> Yes, a lot of minor tremors. Better that than one BIG ONE!!! According to the "experts" an earthquake swarm means that there is an adjustment being made to relieve the pressure in the fault(s). This is MUCH better than having the pressure build and then have one BIG BLOWOUT. A big blowout of Yellowstone would be pretty ugly for half the U. S.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

This is the second time in just a few months I've seen these swarms reported. What was it last time, around 100 a day for a week or so? I'll have to find that thread again.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/yellowstone-31011/

For the record I don't live near a fault zone, however I was in Martinique about 6 months ago working on putting a new industrial boiler in for a power plant. so the boiler walls were just hung above me and I was working on the lower part of the unit on the 2nd floor when....there was a 6.4 magnitude earthquake less than 20km from us! So i went to the web of a very large I-beam since the boiler walls (100' tall and about 28' wide and made of steel pipes going vertically) were not permanently supported. All went well (some small items were falling around us but nothing major) and I had 3 people join me in the web of the beam to! After the shaking stopped I started for the stairs and the others followed but when I went up, they looked at me like I was dumb so I stopped and pointed towards the Atlantic Ocean that was about 400 yards away (the only thing between the Atlantic and the job site was a sugar cane field) and I told them, "The elevation readings for the second floor are 2200 millimeters above ground and 2800 millimeters above sea level have you ever heard of a Tsumnami?" So as I was going up and plenty of folks yelling at me to come down, I responded by yelling "Tsunami" and soon several hundred people were climbing the stairs! So while I may not be in a earthquake zone I was the dumb one that was the dumb one thinking straight! Luckily there was no tsunami but A lot of people were surprised I thought of going up because of tsunamis. I am retired Navy and familiar with them since I have been through several!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

cqp33 said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/yellowstone-31011/
> 
> For the record I don't live near a fault zone, however I was in Martinique about 6 months ago working on putting a new industrial boiler in for a power plant. so the boiler walls were just hung above me and I was working on the lower part of the unit on the 2nd floor when....there was a 6.4 magnitude earthquake less than 20km from us! So i went to the web of a very large I-beam since the boiler walls (100' tall and about 28' wide and made of steel pipes going vertically) were not permanently supported. All went well (some small items were falling around us but nothing major) and I had 3 people join me in the web of the beam to! After the shaking stopped I started for the stairs and the others followed but when I went up, they looked at me like I was dumb so I stopped and pointed towards the Atlantic Ocean that was about 400 yards away (the only thing between the Atlantic and the job site was a sugar cane field) and I told them, "The elevation readings for the second floor are 2200 millimeters above ground and 2800 millimeters above sea level have you ever heard of a Tsumnami?" So as I was going up and plenty of folks yelling at me to come down, I responded by yelling "Tsunami" and soon several hundred people were climbing the stairs! So while I may not be in a earthquake zone I was the dumb one that was the dumb one thinking straight! Luckily there was no tsunami but A lot of people were surprised I thought of going up because of tsunamis. I am retired Navy and familiar with them since I have been through several!


I lived in the SF Bay Area during the last big earthquake (freeway collapse, bridges damaged) but I never gave a Tsumnami a thought. Thanks for the tip, it will go into my notebook.


----------

